# stock wiggle a hair on a Stoeger Condor o/u



## Ga Sportsman (Jun 27, 2009)

Right where the stock meets the receiver at the trigger there is a slight bit of wiggle in there.  Does the stock on this gun bolt up to the receiver like on a semi auto, or is there something else I need to look at to tighten it up.


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 27, 2009)

probably the bolt inside the stock under the buttplate


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Jun 27, 2009)

that's what I was wondering.....Is there a bolt in there under the recoil pad like on an auto.  I'll check it out later and see.....Thanks Bear.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Jun 28, 2009)

Yep.....that was it.  Bout a whole turn loose.  Banjo tight now.


----------

